
Time travel in Haskell for dummies (Tardis monad) (2015) - Smaug123
https://kcsongor.github.io/time-travel-in-haskell-for-dummies/
======
Smaug123
The first "wow, neat" moment of the article is the single-pass Haskell
function that replaces every element of a list with that list's largest
element. Haskell's laziness makes for some crazy possibilities and some
totally incomprehensible performance properties.

